# Quadna Mud nationals



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Quadna mountain mud nationals in hill city mn Is June 6th through 8th. I was curious if anybody from here is going? I'm thinking about attending myself.


----------



## Ben626 (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm planning on going but I work road construction and sometimes I'm out in south dakota. But if I can make it home I'll be there. It looks to be a lot of fun. 

sent from Ben626


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Sweet. Let me know if you end up making it. Maybe we can go riding.


----------



## benjibrute650i (Feb 6, 2011)

6 of us are coming down from Winnipeg. First time ever to an event like this. We're all pumped.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah there's like 4 for sure are going and possibly 8 of us in my group haven't gotten a complete head count yet. where are you guys planning on staying we were are doing the primitive campground in the quadna mountain Park it self. figured we didn't need to go to the campground adjacent to the event.


----------



## benjibrute650i (Feb 6, 2011)

We're staying in the camp ground.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

anybody else coming out


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

well this is coming up quick getting excited.


----------

